# RSA server certificate



## che1974 (29. Sep. 2012)

Hi,

Ich habe da ein kleines Problem in meine apache.log

*[Sat Sep 29 21:48:18 2012] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)*

Ich bin da kein Profi im Thema Certificate.

Ich habe das von dovecot und ftpd erneuert (wegen eventueller Tipfehler)
Als Common Name habe ich jeweils meinen Hostname genommen (server01.blablalba.eu)

Wäre um jeden denkanstoß dankbar. 

lg
che


----------



## Till (30. Sep. 2012)

Schau mal hier, ob Dir das weiter hilft:

RSA Server Certificate is a CA Certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)

debianforum.de &bull; Thema anzeigen - RSA server certificate does NOT match server name!?


----------

